

Cowsay - juliusdavies
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowsay

======
mhartl

      [~]$ cowsay
      -bash: cowsay: command not found
      [~]$ sudo port install cowsay
      --->  Fetching cowsay
      --->  Attempting to fetch cowsay-3.03.tar.gz
      --->  Verifying checksum(s) for cowsay
      --->  Extracting cowsay
      --->  Applying patches to cowsay
      --->  Configuring cowsay
      --->  Building cowsay
      --->  Staging cowsay into destroot
      --->  Installing cowsay @3.03_1
      --->  Activating cowsay @3.03_1
      --->  Cleaning cowsay
      [~]$ cowsay moo
       _____ 
      < moo >
       ----- 
              \   ^__^
               \  (oo)\_______
                  (__)\       )\/\
                      ||----w |
                      ||     ||

